# MMA for coalition troops in Afghan



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is where our students train when they are deployed in Afghan. The first of ours leave tomorrow sadly.

http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/Interviews_34/article_14133.shtml


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope that your lads and lasses stay as safe as they can during their deployment, Tez.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I hope that your lads and lasses stay as safe as they can during their deployment, Tez.



Hopefully so, the last was not good.


----------

